# Opinions on New England Bully Breeder



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi Guys. Just curious if any of you ever heard of this kennel. There dogs are promoted as bullies and are ABKC registered. I'm looking for reputable breeders that are close to Massachusetts for when I get my next dog as I would like to hit the ABKC show ring eventually. Looking at his site and reading there main "welcome" page they seem to have alot of good knowledge and practice responsible breeding. However, I didn't see anything about health testing but they do have a contact page to call and ask questions. I would appreciate the feedback. Thanks 

NEWENGLANDBULLY | BLUE PITBULLS FOR SALE | PITBULL PUPPIES | PITBULL KENNELS | PITBULL PUPPY FOR SALE WITH 111 AMERICAN PITBULL TERRIER PICTURES PLUS AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER STUD SERVICE*** | PITBULL BREEDER | AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER KENNEL | PIT


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

The thing that stands out most to me is that there are no titled dogs. I would suggest contacting Lauren aka Pitbullmamanatl she has fantastic connections in the bully world. She can definatiley point you in the right direction.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Your best bet is to call them and feel them out. Good thing is that you are close and can ask to see their set up.

They sould have no problems with you passing by.

Good luck


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

They have some nice dogs but not many CH in the peds i was lookin at,IMO m sure there is better kennels near you that are more involved in the show world.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks guys. Appreciate the feedback. As I said I was just looking and stumbled across them while surfing the net. I know about Lauren but not sure about her connections around my area. She helped me out alot when I first came here with Bella's ped so I will see if she chimes in with any info/feedback.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Maybe you could research ABKC champions in your area and see if they are affiliated with specific kennels and go from there. Or, hit a couple of ABKC shows and see what you might like. I went to one in Tampa and there were a handful of dogs that I fell in love with. Just starting my research, so when the kids go off to college I can invest in a show quality dog and maybe get in on the fun instead of sitting on the sidelines. The best advice that I have received is, go to shows, ask questions, and don't be afraid to visit kennels. A good breeder will be happy to have you and show you around.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

PS Good luck, I'm looking forward to seeing pics of whatever puppy you settle on.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks Ecko  Ames and I may hit up a bully show in April around my way. I may even email this dude and see if he is involved or planned on going to the show. There isn't alot of show events in my neck of the woods without having to travel far. We will see. I'm not looking to spend ridiculous amounts of money on a dog either.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Champions wont really mean anything in a pedigree, unless the breeding is a line breeding.

You might have to go out of state to get the pup your looking for. From that site you provided most dogs are outcrosses, which leads me to believe they might have just started their program. Usually established kennels, have a good line breeding program, and they are breeding consistently


What are you looking for in a bully? I might be able to help you, it took me a good two months to pick my pup, and i had to go out of state to pick the puppy up.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Shaman is a good looking dog in his male section but he is UKC registered and does look more staff or possibly has a more classic bully look which is what I like. I don't care for the extreme bullies I prefer a more athletic looking bully. I have plenty of time and am in no hurry to get another dog. Just figured if I start looking now then when I'm ready for another I will know which course to go.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

most bullys are registered UKC...breeders leave it to the owner to register with abkc


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

SMiGGs said:


> most bullys are registered UKC...breeders leave it to the owner to register with abkc


Yeah, I get that.....I know some dual register there dogs. My girl now is UKC registered. I see a couple of this breeders dogs are ABKC reg. or UKC reg. or both.

*Edit:

I just read through there contract and this one about blue dogs jumped out at me*

5. THE BLUE COAT COLORING IN MOST BREEDS IS ASSOCIATED WITH SKIN PROBLEMS SOME OF WHICH ARE NOT RESPONSIVE TO TREATMENT. BLUE COATED DOGS OF ALL BREEDS ARE MORE PRONE TO BACTERIAL, VIRAL, STAPH AND FUNGAL INFECTIONS AS WELL AS VARIOUS FORMS OF DERMATITIS, ALLERGIES,DEMODEX AND COLOR MUTANT ALOPECIA.WHILE SOME OF THESE CONDITIONS ARE HEREDITARY MANY OF THEM ARE SIMPLE THE RESULT OF THE BLUE COAT COLORING. ALL SKIN PROBLEM WE KNOW OF ARE EASILY AND INEXPENSIVELY TREATED. NOT ALL BLUE COATED DOGS ARE AFFECTED HOWEVER YOU NEED TO BE PREPARED IF A SKIN OR COAT CONDITION DEVELOPES. WE DO NOT GUARANTEE AGAINST ANY SKIN OR COAT PROBLEMS. WE WILL NOT BE HELD RESPONSIBLE FOR SKIN AND COAT PROBLEMS THAT ARE COMMON FOR DOGS WITH THE BLUE COLORING. WE HAVE DONE COUNTLESS HOURS OF RESEARCH AND HAD LENGTHY CONVERSATIONS WITH OUR VETS. WE SUGGEST YOU ALSO DISCUSS THIS WITH YOUR VET OR RESEARCH THIS ISSUE ONLINE BEFORE YOU DECIDE TO BUY A BLUE COATED DOG OR WITH PARENTS WHO ARE BLUE! MOST BREEDERS WILL NOT TELL YOU THIS-WE THINK YOU HAVE A RIGHT TO KNOW!!!!

I have a blue girl who has had skin issues as stated above and I will never own the color again! I love the blues but if I was aware of the blue skin issues from the beginning I wouldn't have gone for the color. I also am aware of the fact though that skin problems can run in any color or any breed. My luck that out of my girls whole litter of 8 I got stuck with the only blue with issues. LOL!


----------



## Ishdat a Pitbull? (Apr 23, 2011)

shes still a beautiful dog. one of my favorites on the site so far :]


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

BNB, the skin issue is not necessarily due to the coat color, but more the poor breeding practices to get the coat color. It's more from BYB constantly breeding for color, so if poor skin conditions pop up they don't cull them, they continue to breed them because they are blue, so the conditions are never bred out. I mean, I'm not an expert, but it's something that I have learned from stalking this web site. LOL!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Ishdat a Pitbull? said:


> shes still a beautiful dog. one of my favorites on the site so far :]


Thanks man! I appreciate the love. I worked hard at keeping her coat in great shape and making her better. She is getting good old home cooked freshly made food with vitamins and supplements added. She looks amazing thanks to her dedicated mom 



EckoMac said:


> BNB, the skin issue is not necessarily due to the coat color, but more the poor breeding practices to get the coat color. It's more from BYB constantly breeding for color, so if poor skin conditions pop up they don't cull them, they continue to breed them because they are blue, so the conditions are never bred out. I mean, I'm not an expert, but it's something that I have learned from stalking this web site. LOL!


Yeah, I understand Ecko. I talk to Bella's breeder a few times a year and when bells first started having the issues I called and spoke to her about them. They only had the two litters and she still keeps in touch with all 16 of the puppies owners. Bella is the only one with skin issues/allergies out of all of them LOL! Like I said....my luck. I will always love the blues though but next time I'm going for a different color LOL! Check out her before a home cooked diet and now after eating one with added vitamin supplements. I may even go to raw eventually even though I've said that before and have yet to LOL! This is working for her now

*BEFORE*
*6 months ago kibble fed, bacterial and yeast infections*









*AFTER*
*pic just taken a few days ago. Home cooked diet and supplements*


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

OMG! Night and day. She looks amazing now! 
I have determined that Ecko has chicken allergies, so I feed TOTW Lamb and give him fish oil 3 times per week. At some point in the future I want to purchase a chest freezer and start stocking up to change him over to raw. It's a project for the future of course. 2 teenaged daughters make my wallet a little to thin to start on that now. LOL! 
Always loved that gorgeouse girl, glad you got her back on track. 
How are you surviving the winter up there? It's the one thing I don't miss about MA. I don't have to shovel wet snow anymore. Now I use my icey road driving skills to lap the Floridians who drive too slow in the rain. LOL!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

EckoMac said:


> OMG! Night and day. She looks amazing now!
> I have determined that Ecko has chicken allergies, so I feed TOTW Lamb and give him fish oil 3 times per week. At some point in the future I want to purchase a chest freezer and start stocking up to change him over to raw. It's a project for the future of course. 2 teenaged daughters make my wallet a little to thin to start on that now. LOL!
> Always loved that gorgeouse girl, glad you got her back on track.
> How are you surviving the winter up there? It's the one thing I don't miss about MA. I don't have to shovel wet snow anymore. Now I use my icey road driving skills to lap the Floridians who drive too slow in the rain. LOL!


I'm a New Englander through and through  Tough as nails in any weather LOL! I don't know any different but I could never live in a state that has the same weather all year round. I love the 4 seasons. Winter around here so far has consisted of 40 degree and even up to 50+ degree days so far. It's been mild. Then I watch the news and see certain areas of the south getting hit with snow storms LOL! Some part of Texas just got hit with 4 inches and a couple weeks ago 18 inches. LOL! Ya'll can keep it LOL! :roll:


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

LOL! Last winter was cold here, some nights hit the very low 60s. This winter has been a cake walk. I think I wore a hoodie twice. 
I miss the leaves changing, The Happy Mariner restaraunt, and Kimball's Farm Ice Cream. All within 20 mins drive from Hanscom AFB. 
Some day I want a summer home there. It's sooo hard to make Ecko work anytime after 8am in the summer here. 
I envy you.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

That kennel has some okay dogs, and I've always liked Sandman. I don't think I would ever own anything from this kennel, but the dogs are decent with good peds. I don't think he has produced any well known dogs as of yet, but he does have some productions out in New Mexico @ Shaolin Kennels. I know Devin has been out to Shaolin Kennel and has only ever said good things about their dogs. Just because there are no CHs or GR CHs doesn't mean anything really. Some people breed and don't show, but have produced some bangin dogs who eventually CHed and GR CHed out. Just like not every dog man tested their dogs, but bred some serious gladiators or they had cur dogs produce CHs and CHs produce curs. Anyway, Shaman is just a clean bully. He is a Kamali grandson and a Suge Daddy grandson, who goes back to Gaff. All very clean dogs, but I don't know if I would call him Classic. That pic is him @ 11 months, and if he didn't grow any taller he'd be a pocket.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

at the top of the site it says "breeding the ultimate american pitbull terrier" .......


----------



## shadyridge (Dec 9, 2006)

I know this so called breeder personaly. His name is Donny Hews. He had contacted me years ago with his first male named Franky. That he wanted help showing. Needless to say he was a train wreck. I gave him my honest opion on the dog ect. Then he got him self another wreck of a female. Same thing. Told him he had no reason to breed. Other then to make money for his wife.So then he got some shit bag dogs from Blue Zion Kennels. Another shit kennel. So umm yea dont walk away from this so called kennel RUN from them. They are just in it for the money. They dont do health testing, nothing.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks all for the input! I'm going to look elsewhere  I agree though Lauren .....some of them aren't bad looking dogs.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Whoa - blasting music...... but they say on the homepage "the ultimate pitbull terrier" ... (???)

those before and after pix of her coat are AMAZING!


----------



## shadyridge (Dec 9, 2006)

HappyPuppy said:


> Whoa - blasting music...... but they say on the homepage "the ultimate pitbull terrier" ... (???)
> 
> those before and after pix of her coat are AMAZING!


Hahahaha 'ultimate train wrecks and BYB at your finest'


----------

